
One Artist Has a Monopoly on the World’s Blackest Black Pigment - jaytaylor
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/one-artist-has-monopoly-worlds-blackest-black-pigment-180958264/?no-ist
======
xVedun
That article seems to forget to mention that in retaliation the original
creator has made a "Black 2.0". You can find the full story here:
[https://news.artnet.com/art-world/new-photos-
vantablack-9061...](https://news.artnet.com/art-world/new-photos-
vantablack-906158)

